# English man wants to marry American woman - How do we begin..



## andyNvicki (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello.. we're new here. 

I'm American.. he is English. We wish for me to be there with him. What we need to know is, if we marry in the USA, how do we get my visa easiest? And how long does that process usually take? What info will need to be provided and what are the exact costs? just a few of what I am sure will be many more questions to come from us. We're just trying to figure this whole thing out. Any help/guidance/knowledge on all of this would be so greatly appreciated by us.

Vicki & Andy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

andyNvicki said:


> Hello.. we're new here.
> 
> I'm American.. he is English. We wish for me to be there with him. What we need to know is, if we marry in the USA, how do we get my visa easiest? And how long does that process usually take? What info will need to be provided and what are the exact costs? just a few of what I am sure will be many more questions to come from us. We're just trying to figure this whole thing out. Any help/guidance/knowledge on all of this would be so greatly appreciated by us.


Welcome to the forum!

The only way to get a spouse settlement visa after marrying in US is to apply to the UK border Agency in NYC. All you need to know is on
UK Border Agency | Applying from outside the UK
and special information of applicants in US at
UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in the USA English.
Current processing time at NY consulate is 9 working days, plus you need to add at least a week for biometrics and sending off and receiving back your documnets, so about 2-3 weeks. This is a typical timescale and some applications can take longer depending on individual circumstances.
Fees are $1363 plus $12 carriage.


----------



## Ghayoor (Apr 4, 2012)

That is right you have to pay $1375 in lum sum. And it will take a wekk + some days but sure it may be sometime a bit late--in some typical cases-- otherwise.


----------



## mistbound4england (Dec 26, 2011)

u can also pay a priority fee of 300USD and get your answer in about 48 hours.


----------

